# My kitten is peeing in our bed,,,



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I just got two new female kittens about 2 months ago. They are about 6 months of age now. We recently moved to a new apartment a little over a month ago and one of our kittens is starting to pee everywhere. I have seen her use the litter box as well but she is peeing in our bed and on our curtains. She usually comes up between me and my boyfriend early in the morning and just pees right there. I don't know why she keeps doing it. Its not ever day she does it its about once or twice a week. I got a new litter box thinking she didn't want to share with the other cat. I don't know if its because we got her new food, or if she doesn't like the litter. But the litter we have been using she has been using since she was born. I know sometimes cats can **** out of being pissed off at something but she gets so much love, we buy her toys and treats. I am home pretty much all day and I give her so much attention. Another thought was she might have a UTI but it doesn't seem like it because she is running around like crazy playing and when I do see her pee she doesn't seem like in pain. We have tried locking her out of the room for a few days. That didn't seem to work. 

If anyone could help me out with this it would be great! I really don't want to have to give her up I love her dearly! 

HELP!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to Catforum and I hope we can help you with your kitty.
This is copy/pasted so I don't have to type this up fresh every time this issue comes up. It may read as blunt, but truly it is not meant to be. It is simply a lot of information told as concisely as I can, to help people understand the problem.
heidi =^..^=

Inapropriate Urination / UTI
*The NUMBER ONE REASON CATS PEE INAPPROPRIATELY = Urinary Tract Inflamation. (UTI)* 
Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem. Depending on diagnosis (_infection, inflamation, crystals_) treatment can include antibiotics, anti-inflamatories and/or a diet change to help get more moisture into their elimination systems.

Cats are naturally neat and tidy animals.
They *know* what a litterbox is for.
If a cat is *not* using their litterbox, they are trying to *tell you something* and you need to listen.

AFTER a veterinary visit and UTI has been eliminated as a problem, then you can move on to examining other areas:
Has the home been stressful for the cat? _...cats can develop UTIs due to stress..._
Does the cat like the litterbox? _...open-tray, hooded, deep enough litter, large enough box..._
Does the cat like the location of the litterbox? _...is it in a quiet area, low traffic and no sudden noises..._
Does the cat like the litter used? _...some cats prefer different litters..._
Does the cat approve of how clean the litterbox is kept for it? _...many cats will refuse to use 'dirty', and especially *smelly* litterboxes..._

Cats WANT to use a litterbox to hide their waste. If they are not, it is because there is some sort of problem and avoiding the litterbox is The Only Way for the cat to tell you It Is Having A Problem. If you and your family are annoyed at this behavior, imagine how *frustrating* and *painful* this is for your cat, who is trying to tell you in every way she has available to her: She Is Having A Problem...UTI's are painful and the kitty tries to find places to pee where maybe it *won't* be painful, like soft piles of clothes, bedding and rugs. When the pain *still* isn't going away by peeing on soft things, they start to pee on 'smooth' things like floors, sinks, tubs, tables, stoves and countertops. IMO, when a cat reaches the point of peeing on your countertops AND/OR peeing *_right in front of you while looking you in the eyes_* ... please don't get upset, the kitty is simply trying to tell you she has something wrong with her.

After medical treatment, diet can play a large role in helping to keep UTI's at bay; more moisture, as in a wet food or raw diet. Even a better quality dry food and not feeding "McKittyCrack" (_which is what I call grocery-store available catfoods_) can help the kitty stay healthy. There are plenty of topics in the Health/Nutrition Forums to help you find a good catfood and/or diet for your kitty during and after treatment.

Good luck, we really *want* you to be able to help your kitty. Please let us know how things go...the information you share could help other people in similar situations, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

I would just like to re-summarize my post. 

She pees in the litter boxes all the time. I always see her do it. And then there are the times she comes up on our bed and pees right in front of me. I have caught her peeing other places to but she does pee in the litter box as well. I am just confused. I just bought another type of food and another type of cat litter to see if that will make a difference. She doesn't seem like she is in pain or sick. She is still her crazy self. She also always poops in the litter box. I am thinking about taking her to the vet to rule out any other illnesses. Is there anything else that could be wrong with her besides a UTI? 

My boyfriend is fed up and is really really close to giving her up if I don't figure out what is wrong with her.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Im no expert but from reading this forum Ive learned there are loads of cats that need their own litter box and wont share with another. My cat did this a couple of times and really confused me, I thought she was protesting and got cross at her - turns out I was simply not good enough at cleaning her box and was blaming her for my own faults.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

norcutt said:


> I am thinking about taking her to the vet to rule out any other illnesses. Is there anything else that could be wrong with her besides a UTI?


Well, of course *anything* could be going on, but kitties with UTI's will use the litterbox and other areas, especially if they keep hoping "_maybe it won't hurt now_", but it does, so they keep peeing on things all over ... trying to find that magical place where it won't be uncomfortable to pee.
Vet visit IS the ONLY way to determine UTI, it requires a urinalysis.
If you are not keeping the litterboxes cleaned well enough, she could be protesting the mess/odor.

There are several things you can try, but IMO, I think you need to visit the vet to rule out or treat UTI first. After we *know* what is going on inside her kidneys/bladder/ureter ... then we can figure out what is going on in her head if she doesn't have a UTI. Please ask your boyfriend to be patient, I feel she deserves to have a chance at medical help before she is thrust with whatever problem she is having, onto someone else. 

She is lucky that you care for her and are willing to take her to the vet to make sure you know what is and isn't wrong. Let us know what the vet says, and we can go from there.
h =^..^=


----------



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

How old is your kitten? Perhaps she just hasn't been paying enough attention to her own bodily needs... 

When we brought Moxie home, she was a stray so I had to teach her to use the litter box. However, even though she picked it up in a day or so, every once in awhile for the first month she would pee somewhere else -- once in our bed. I think she just didn't realize & forgot. 

You also need to make sure to thoroughly clean the areas where she has peed, otherwise she may notice the scent and return to the area thinking it's okay.


----------



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

Marley is her name and she is about 6 months old now. I bought her from someone and she was litter trained when I got her. We just recently moved to the apartment we are in now and for about a month now she has been peeing. It doesn't seem like she is doing it on accident. I think she is trying to tell me something or just really avoiding using the litter all the time. And Where she is peeing are all washable things. When she pees on out bed its only on the down comforter, so I can wash that and get the smell out easily, and all the other places are curtains and clothes. So, all of those things are easy to wash. Also, when I do notice her peeing its first thing in the morning. She hops up on our bed and usually comes right between me and my boyfriend and sits and pees. The other times I have caught her she has done it on the curtains and in the bag of laundry of the sheets she just pissed on. Other things I am just finding. I found my pants the other day that had the pee smell on them. Its all surfaces that are really soft and a cozy. Right now I have two different litter boxes and they both have a different litter in them. But I didn't want to change her litter because she has had the same litter since she was born. Do you think it might be the litter she has been using her whole life and she is just fed up with it? Or should I think about changing it? I am all out of options. I have done everything I think was wrong. I am calling the vet today and seeing when I can get her in to get her checked out. I know it sounds bad but I hope something is wrong like a UTI so that my boyfriend won't get rid of her and because then I know why she is doing it. If nothing is wrong with her medically I have no idea what I am going to do.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

norcutt said:


> I am calling the vet today and seeing when I can get her in to get her checked out. I know it sounds bad but I hope something is wrong like a UTI so that my boyfriend won't get rid of her and because then I know why she is doing it. If nothing is wrong with her medically I have no idea what I am going to do.


It does sound bad, but I am actually hoping for that, too.  I'm really, _really_, hoping, since you seem out of options. 

_You may want to use an enzymatic cleaner on the pee-spots/items, we can wash and not detect the smell but kitties' noses are much, much better than our own._


----------



## norcutt (Feb 7, 2010)

so I took her to the vet and she didn't know what to do. She did mention getting her spayed but I cannot afford it at the moment so that will have to be a later move. But what we did was change liter we got a spray called **** off and we also locked her out of the bedroom for about 4 days and since then its been four days and she hasn't pissed anywhere. So, either it was the litter before the new one we just got and she didn't like it. Or the spray is actually working! 

Hopefully it won't happen again! Thank you all for your responses! It definitely helped me!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

norcutt said:


> so I took her to the vet and she didn't know what to do. She did mention getting her spayed but I cannot afford it at the moment so that will have to be a later move.


What do you mean -- she didn't know what to do???? 8O A urinalysis is what needs to be done. What the heck?? I think you need a new vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Diagnosis is with a vet checking a urine sample. There is no other way to diagnose this medical problem.
> heidi =^..^=


The vet didn't know what to do ... or the vet didn't know what to do when faced with limited budget costs?
IMO, if the vet didn't know what to do to check for UTI, you need a new vet. If you stipulated only minimal amount of money spent and gave no permission for any tests to be run, only a visual/physical exam .. perhaps the vet could have given you antibiotics to treat the kitty in-case-of ... but again, I am not sure a vet *would* give antibiotics willy-nilly w/out KNOWING they were necessary. Application of too many antibiotics tends to weaken their effectiveness when overused.


----------

